
Julia vs. Python: Which programming language will rule machine learning in 2019? - yarapavan
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/julia-vs-python-which-programming-language-will-rule-machine-learning-in-2019/
======
JamesClear99
Does it have be these two languages only?

I'm from dotnet background and would love to learn ML? Is there any thing
apart from azure services?

------
throwaway5250
You can peel my zero-based arrays from my cold, dead hands.

